# 20th SFG



## Red Ruckit (Sep 2, 2015)

Good day to all you fine people taking the time to read me.

I had myself a meeting with an ANG recruiter this morning. We discussed job opportunities and what to possibly expect from trying to get into the 20th SFG out of FL.

I'm nowhere near ready for any SFAS right now and that's fine for now since I need a few years experience in the Guard before I could try for that (plenty of time to do what needs to be done physically and mentally).

I was told that I could change my MOS every few years or so depending on how good of a soldier I was for my unit. Perhaps if I were a decent guy that contributed to my higher ups such that they would enjoy sending a young man on to additional schooling to follow his personal ambitions. I don't mean I was promised OJT for new work as expected. I mean I was told I'd get new AIT.

I was also told that if I had ever done any drugs to disclose to MEPS only the same things I disclose to my recruiter. Go out on a limb if you would and say that this potential recruit may or may not have been a "dipshit" at some point in his life and made a few mistakes. There's absolutely nothing on paper about anything, meaning no arrests or any criminal record. I want to be honest and consistent but I also don't want to ruin my "dream job" down the road.

I'm still only about 70% sure about this path since I'd enjoy getting to see and do new things and I may or may not want to have options of leaving Florida.

To surmise, I won't ask a bunch of random questions here but I submit my experiences with an ANG recruiter to you all hoping for some relevant information comparing and contrasting what was promised to me and other possible routes I might consider.

Thanks again.


----------



## DA SWO (Sep 2, 2015)

Good luck, though ANG= Air National Guard and ARNG= Army National Guard.


----------



## Red Ruckit (Sep 2, 2015)

Thank you for the clarification of the acronyms I had no idea there. 

I managed to schedule an ASVAB for next week which I feel extremely excited about.

I kind of feel like most recruiters (i have spoken with) don't want to schedule you for that until you tell them you're going all in with them. I understand the privelage of enlistment and I admit a sense of pride being allowed to take my baby steps here.. But I do feel as if recruiters should encourage applicants to test with whomever they please to make sure they get a better view on the enlistment process. 

I completely understand the preciousness of time spent on applicants. However I solely want to be as well informed as I can be to make the best decision for myself and more importantly my nation because that's what this process comes down to in the end.

Recruiters claim to be relaxed and not competitive for numbers but I've felt like I was walking on eggshells talking about jobs and scheduling an ASVAB until I met with the ARNG today.. Maybe I'm perciecing things improperly but almost every service member that's given me advice said I had to be kind of a dick to make sure I get what I'm looking for on paper without getting taken for a ride.

All in all I thought each recruiter for their respective branches were really decent guys that didn't try to spin a lot of nonsense around me. Kind of feel like they get a bad rap for the most part so far.. Hopefully nothing happens to change that opinion.


----------



## AWP (Sep 2, 2015)

Red Ruckit said:


> I was told that I could change my MOS every few years or so depending on how good of a soldier I was for my unit. Perhaps if I were a decent guy that contributed to my higher ups such that they would enjoy sending a young man on to additional schooling to follow his personal ambitions. I don't mean I was promised OJT for new work as expected. I mean I was told I'd get new AIT.



Only if there is money and an available slot. I would enlist with the plan to keep that MOS until you go to SFAS. I seriously doubt Support Company would spend additional training money (Initial Entry Training is done through a different pot of money than a reclassing soldier) once it hears that's your goal. My old SIGDET reclassed guys when GWOT money was readily available, but when the money's gone that's one of the first things a unit reduces. They will keep that money to send soldiers with an MOS to schools which benefit the unit. It may also make you wait depending upon the MOS because they'll want to get their money's worth from you unless the line companies are hurting for qualified soldiers. In other words you may have to wait several years, it all depends on the needs of the unit and the current command climate.

"Pay your money and take your chances."


----------



## DA SWO (Sep 2, 2015)

Freefalling said:


> Only if there is money and an available slot. I would enlist with the plan to keep that MOS until you go to SFAS. I seriously doubt Support Company would spend additional training money (Initial Entry Training is done through a different post of money than a reclassing soldier) once it hears that's your goal. My old SIGDET reclassed guys when GWOT money was readily available, but when the money's gone that's one of the first things a unit reduces. They will keep that money to send soldiers with an MOS to schools which benefit the unit. It may also make you wait depending upon the MOS because they'll want to get their money's worth from you unless the line companies are hurting for qualified soldiers. In other words you may have to wait several years, it all depends on the needs of the unit and the current command climate.
> 
> "Pay your money and take your chances."


MOS hunters are not looked at favorably.  Why spend money on a guy who is going to jump ship in two years?
@Freefalling 's advice is spot on.


----------



## pardus (Sep 2, 2015)

Red Ruckit said:


> Good day to all you fine people taking the time to read me.
> 
> I had myself a meeting with an ANG recruiter this morning. We discussed job opportunities and what to possibly expect from trying to get into the 20th SFG out of FL.
> 
> ...





Red Ruckit said:


> Thank you for the clarification of the acronyms I had no idea there.
> 
> I managed to schedule an ASVAB for next week which I feel extremely excited about.
> 
> ...



Well you haven't even gone through the process yet, so you have no basis to make that comment. 

Seriously, good luck with it all, it's not an easy thing to decide upon. Just make sure you are committed to it, pick a job you can live with and go for it.


----------



## The Hate Ape (Sep 3, 2015)

You're over-thinking something that really isn't that complicated. Join up or don't do it; writing a scroll about everything you heard might happen or your five year plan does nothing for you in the moment and will likely change faster than underwear after Taco Tuesday.

20th guys were pretty cool, we just did a relief for them downrange - the guys I met were all very professional.

If you're serious about this go to the mentor section of the forum.



Good luck,


H/A


----------



## Red Ruckit (Sep 4, 2015)

Thanks for all the verification.

I've read enough posts to know that going Intel hoping to be high speed isn't realistic so I'm focusing on preparing myself mentally for infantry because I know that's guaranteed to speed me along on my own personal development goals mentally and physically.

I'm definitely going to join up though.


----------



## AWP (Sep 4, 2015)

Red Ruckit said:


> I'm focusing on preparing myself mentally for infantry because I know that's guaranteed to speed me along on my own personal development goals mentally and physically.



Then you will put in a lot of work physically...on your own time. Unless the 53rd Brigade has changed a great deal you won't find the physical challenge you seek. In '98 Support Company 3/20 did a road march and smoked past one of their line companies.


----------



## Red Ruckit (Sep 4, 2015)

Whatever it takes I've got pull the trigger on taking this journey soon even though I'm still young I need to capitalize on my bodies ability to adapt and adjust itself and hopefully going all in to the military life will set me up for future success. I'm far from a pt stud but I've made stellar leaps and bounds these past few years and I should be able to continue exponential advancement in a military environment. I think I'll be able to push myself a lot more when the cord to the easy life is finally cut.


----------



## pardus (Sep 4, 2015)

Red Ruckit said:


> Whatever it takes I've got pull the trigger on taking this journey soon even though I'm still young I need to capitalize on my bodies ability to adapt and adjust itself and hopefully going all in to the military life will set me up for future success. I'm far from a pt stud but I've made stellar leaps and bounds these past few years and I should be able to continue exponential advancement in a military environment. I think I'll be able to push myself a lot more when the cord to the easy life is finally cut.



Good. So tell us about these stellar leaps and bounds. What numbers do you have?


----------



## Red Ruckit (Sep 4, 2015)

I used to be a 300 lb couch potato a few years ago now I'm 216 at 21% bodyfat. Looking to get myself to 15%.

I can go 400m in 68s. 

I can ruck a 60 lb pack ten miles in just about 2 hours.

~70 pushups 

12 dead hang pullups

I swam 400m with fins in 20min (horrible but I just started swim training hoping to see improvement in other areas because of this however)

I suck at sit-ups

I suck at running

Apart from that progress is largely intangible so who knows how much it could really be worth at this point.


----------



## Red Ruckit (Sep 4, 2015)

And when I said I can go 400m in 68s I meant with my own legs. Not in a car.


----------



## Etype (Sep 6, 2015)

Red Ruckit said:


> I used to be a 300 lb couch potato a few years ago now I'm 216 at 21% bodyfat. Looking to get myself to 15%.
> 
> I can go 400m in 68s.
> 
> ...


How tall are you and how did you determine bf?


----------



## Red Ruckit (Sep 7, 2015)

5'11"

Army taped me for bf.


----------



## pardus (Sep 7, 2015)

Red Ruckit said:


> 5'11"
> 
> Army taped me for bf.



You need to get yourself under 195lbs (IIRC) for your height. That is the max weight allowed for that height according to Army standards.


----------

